# صور للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



## النهيسى (21 يوليو 2011)

*











**














**














*






























































​


----------



## angil sky (21 يوليو 2011)

بركه شفاعته تكون معانا جميعا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

صور رائعة ونادرة 

ميرسى عليها كتييير يا نهيسى باشا 

وربنا يبارك فى حياتك و خدمتك​​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2011)

صوور جميله جدا
بركه صلواتهم  تكون معانا
ميرسي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> صوور جميله جدا
> بركه صلواتهم  تكون معانا
> ميرسي ربنا يباركك​


مرور رائع جدا
شكراجدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

angil sky قال:


> بركه شفاعته تكون معانا جميعا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي
> ​


شكرااا جداا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صور رائعة ونادرة
> 
> ميرسى عليها كتييير يا نهيسى باشا
> 
> وربنا يبارك فى حياتك و خدمتك​​


ربنا يباركك
أشكر مرورك الغااالى​


----------

